# The Beginning



## 03Fox2/1 (Apr 20, 2006)

disregard, 03Fox2/1


----------



## ArcticWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

As always a very good post. Thank you for sharing a part of your life story.


----------



## Frisbee (Apr 21, 2006)

Scott,

Thanks for sharing brother ..... one of my biggest fears, even long after I wasn't an FNG, was doing something that would get someone, or myself, zapped. When I became a squad leader, add to that the fear of making a bad tactical decision that might get people killed and it was almost too hard a burden to take. I really didn't want to be a squad leader ... I didn't even have the rank being an E-4 and I did the best I could but sometimes that wasn't good enough and that's what I live with every day.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi 03Fox2/1,

One of the things we are taught in our medical training is how to categorize your patents in a war situation.

Cat 1 	Patient can be treated at once and returned to battle 

Cat 2	Patient will survive the next six hours

Cat 3	Patient will take more than six hours to treat.

As a training instructor I often give a rollicking to young doctors because they would never place anyone as a cat 3 while on exercise. 

It may sound callous, but in the amount of time you would spend on a Cat 3 you could have saved  10 Cat 2 and treated 25 -30 cat 1.

Once they are out of the way you have lots of time to spent on the other patients

Though you don’t spend much time at first on a Cat 3, doesn’t mean that you don’t treat them. What you do is give then enough treatment so that they will survive the next six hours. At the three hour stage you once more treat them to last another six hours until there is time to give them some serious treatment or casavac them back to the field hospital where there is more people to look after them. 

Silky


----------



## DMZ-LT (Apr 21, 2006)

At the end of the movie We were Soldiers Once LTC Moore says " I'll never forgive myself for leading so many brave men into a battle where so many died and I didn't " Me either , I'll carry that to my grave


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Apr 22, 2006)

disregard, 03Fox2/1


----------

